# A few of my Montpelier Indiana bottles



## bigbore1934 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here are a few of my pop bottles and medicine bottles from Montpelier Indiana...more to come!

83 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

82 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

81 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

80 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

79 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

78 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

77 by bigbore1934, on Flickr

76 by bigbore1934, on Flickr


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 24, 2015)

Very neat. I love medicines. The Refresh is very nice as well. Eric, you cannot use the same pic twice in one day!


----------



## bigbore1934 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks guys!These mean a lot to me,anything I can collect from the history of our town I enjoy!More to come!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 25, 2015)

BTW, I stalked your Flickr. The Polarine can and Shell bottles are amazing.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 26, 2015)

Great pictures.  It's hard to take good pictures of clear bottles.  Gotta love the locals. Scott


----------



## bigbore1934 (Nov 27, 2015)

Spiritbear lmao!!!!!Go right ahead and look!Here is a link to more of my collection,I'm a bit of a pack rat! http://www.collectorsweekly.com/user/gargoylecollector/posts Scott, Thank you very much,it's a crappy Digital camera that's been dropped too many times,and the bottles were laying on my bed!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 27, 2015)

Very nice; I recently joined CW. Never did get the answer to the question that had me join. :/


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 27, 2015)

The photo quality is great, it is difficult for the clear bottles embossed detail to stand out. Nice collection!


----------



## bigbore1934 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is a new cap I just got for my Buster bottles!Found at a flea market!



354b by bigbore1934, on Flickr


----------

